# Goal Of Human Life



## Sikh80 (Dec 9, 2007)

*The Ultimate Goal*




The Ultimate Goal « Khalsa Panth


----------



## Sinister (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

*These are my personal Views … take what you wish from them*

*Goal Of Human Life*
To contemplate such a question is beyond arrogance. Some riddles are best left unsolved. This is well beyond You and I.

*Man's creation could not have been meaningless.*
Explain? You seem sure of this. For me, Meaning is what you make of it.

*There are three parts to man - the body, the mind, and the soul.*
The former two entities may just be synonymous.

*Man regards himself as a separate entity because of egoism. When the wall of egoism is broken man realizes his identity with God*. 
If god created everything then god created ego and then ego must also have a purpose or goal or value. Ego should be an entity equally respected, if it is truly god that created man.

*According to Sikhism, the individual soul has arrived to the human form after going through innumerable cycles of birth and death.*
According to Sikhism we are always required to wear a kachera.

*The goal of human life is, to try, to integrate the individual personality with God.*
A task complete with incomprehensibility.



Im going to leave you with a quote:

God created man, but man returned the favour

cheers brethren.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Hi Sinister ji,
Ssa,

Nice to see your post. I am reminded of a poem titled 'Man - a perfect Blunder of God'. I shall post it if I can lay my hands on. But the poem is written in a very sentimental and emotional manner. In normal course it is likely to make one sad. Likewise some posts that contain some element of dejection can always be detected and make other feel low.

_All the Best to All._


----------



## S|kH (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



Sikh80 said:


> *Goal Of Human Life*
> 
> Man's creation could not have been meaningless. It is difficult to affirm what God had in mind when He created man. But one thing is certain that human life offers a great opportunity for development.



Meaning is what you make out of it. If your implying life has an objective meaning (such as God gave us all one unified meaning), except to reproduce, I fail to see it (as does the scientific community).




> There are three parts to man - the body, the mind, and the soul. The individual should develop all these three aspects. For bodily development, he must earn his livelihood and follow the laws of health. For the development of the mind, he must study and educate himself and cultivate his intellect, for interpreting the mysteries of life and nature. For the development of the soul, he should follow a course of strict moral discipline.



Two of these parts have a thorough scientific understanding. The "Soul" can either be defined as the "mind" or "non-existant". My question to you is .. how do you know that following a strict moral discipline will result in a "happy / better" soul ? Maybe its the exact opposite, maybe the epiphany some elder person had on-top of a mountain about how to control societies was wrong. I have written and logical answers on how to keep your mind and body healthy and better, which generally increases your life (in terms of quantity -- quality is always subjective, we're referring to things that have objective control, god). 

Let's take for example the act of pre-marital sex, which is usually against any strict moral discipline. You claim this act effects the soul, and that God is watching over your every move, and you will face the consequences of it. What are the consequences of such an act (if you remove the variable of an "all-watcher" god)) ? Do people get lonely or sad when eventually the tie or relationship breaks, does that mean that your soul aches/hurts ? Yes, but isn't this more related to the mind's dependence for interaction with another human for happiness, and related to your body's normal functions? 

To sum it up, I fail to see how following a strict moral guideline enhances your soul. These aren't my personal views or what I hold important, I lead a "moral-ful" life due to other reasons, not to enhance my soul or because I'm scared of the all-watcher. Whereas, following a healthy diet, and education enhances your body and mind, respectively. One has proof, the other does not, and can never will (FAITH!). 

Seems strict moral discipline and hide it behind the cover of God was used by leaders to keep power.



> According to Sikhism, the individual soul has arrived to the human form after going through innumerable cycles of birth and death. Now at last it may try for the final spiritual evolution, so that it may be freed from further transmigration and return to its source.
> The body must be sustained and maintained because it is 'the house of the soul' and so temple of God. God and the individual soul are in essence one and the same. Man regards himself as a separate entity because of egoism. When the wall of egoism is broken man realizes his identity with God.



Human kind will always exponentially increase in population. Does this mean that God is allowing more "souls" attempts to break the cycle of life and death? Religious observers argue that our society today has less morals than previous ones, does that mean that these souls are failing, yet God continues to create more? Is ego not a byproduct of the image that God created us in ? Why is it the age of Kaljug, if God is creating more human souls than ever before, maybe God wants it to be this way, maybe we're on the right path and God is rewarding us with more souls and opportunities to break the vicious cycle?



> God's destiny for man is for him to realize God's immortal aspirations through his mortal frame, by leading a pure life with and through his physical body, coupled with his own intellectual development. Unfortunately, man is totally obsessed with material things: clothes, food, ornaments, comforts and luxuries. He neglects the things of the spirit. He wastes his precious life in frivolity and makes no effort towards God-realization.



How does God have a "destiny" for man if we were not created, and we were a byproduct of evolution? Evolution will continue, and something will eventually replace the human species. IF you were to argue that "evolution is millions of years in our time but a blink for god" then why did he waste all the other souls of animals prior to creating the human? Better yet, if he has a destiny, and he created us, why will we eventually be replaced? Your argument against man being obsessed with materialistic things can be changed the other way, why are certain men totally obsessed with things they can't see or feel the need to have an all-watcher around them? What leads a better life ? Isn't that subjective, for you to answer, your assuming you have figured out the madness that is God, but yet you say he's incomprehensible...



> Life is like a game of cards. The cards are given to the player; it is up to the player to play the game well or badly, wisely or foolishly. God is watching us. He is keenly interested in our efforts to do our best. Human life is neither a bondage nor prison but rather a vehicle to spiritual attainment.
> The goal of human life is, to try, to integrate the individual personality with God.
> Introduction to Sikhism - Section III: Principles?



Life is like a game of cards, but no one is peering over your shoulder. Cards has no destiny or faith. A game of cards relies on strict probability. The cards are given to the player; it is up to the player to play well, badly, wisely or foolishly. The rest is random probability. Human life is just that, human life. 

To claim the goal of human life is spiritual attainment is a pretty bold statement. One that is beyond our realm of intelligence, and is one that we will always have to accept as such -- there is no answer to it.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Dear friend ,

I think that one can analyse the goal of life from two angles :


1.within the periphery of Sikhism and sprituality. 

_and_

_2. The second being as a Human being who knows nothing about what was there before the Birth and what it would be after the death._

_If one makes an assumption to follow the second route ,it is felt that one will feel lost and shall not be able to rationally think as to who we are and why we are here and where will we be going after death. In the second stage there is no answer. One will be driven insane if one accepts the second proposition. It would be toatlly illogical. I am not saying as a protagonist of sikhi but as a ordinary human being. In this state one will be required to take the bearings. One will have to establish the value system for one self and one may go weird in this procees. Having no faith to recourse to it is difficult to have an objective view point of anything. It is only when we identify with something that is established and fairly stable that one gets some comfort._

_The point of view as per the sl.1 is fairly well known. i.e._
_GOBIND MILAN KEY EH TERI BARIA......................_

The Gurus believed that this life has a purpose and a goal. It offers an opportunity for _self and God realization._ Moreover man is responsible for his own actions. He cannot claim immunity from the results of his actions. He must therefore be very vigilant in what he does. Finally, the Sikh Scripture (Sri Guru Granth Sahib) is the perpetual Guru. This is the only religion that has given the Holy Book the status of a religious preceptor. There is no place for a living human Guru (Dehdhari) in Sikh religion.

Sikhism emphasizes Bhakti Marg or the path of devotion. It does, however, recognizes the limited value of Gyan Marg(Path of Knowledge) and Karam Marg(Path of Action) [2]. It also lays _stress on the need for earning God's Grace_ in order to reach the spiritual goal. Sikh has the right to action but not to its results as the latter is dependent upon HIS grace. One should persuade himself that fruits of action i.e achieving salvation as per the teachings of SGGS ji and assume that the result simply does not exist. Sikh should not desire any fruits and neither should he grow disillusioned with action. In any case one would get the results of Karmas in the next births/Incarnations as per the edict contained in the SGGS ji. On a macro level a seeker has a right to action as per the teachings, but not to its fruits. At the same time seeker/aspirant/sikh ought not to lose faith that results in doubts and duality in the performance of the duties. In other words, he should be constantly and devotedly engaged in its performance of praise of lord and devotion durimg the service of the Almighty. It has been stated that worship of the lord /worship of the one God is the only worthwhile action. The human body is meant for worship of God is pointed at more than one places in the SGGS ji. 


1.siqguir syivAY nwmu min vsY ivchu BRmu Bau BwgY ] (590-10, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
[Serving the True Guru, _the Naam comes to abide in the mind,_ and doubts and fears run away.]


2.hir hir nwmu AvKdu muiK pwieAw jn nwnk suiK vsMqI ]4]12]62] (625-2, soriT, mÚ 5)

[The Lord, Har, Har, _has placed the medicine of the Naam into my mouth_; servant Nanak abides in peace. ]


E&OE.


----------



## Sinister (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



Sikh80 said:


> Hi Sinister ji,
> Ssa,
> 
> Nice to see your post. I am reminded of a poem titled 'Man - a perfect Blunder of God'. I shall post it if I can lay my hands on. But the poem is written in a very sentimental and emotional manner. In normal course it is likely to make one sad. Likewise some posts that contain some element of dejection can always be detected and make other feel low.
> ...


 
*Hello Sikh80*

I'd love to read it. I've always been a fan of poetic philosophy. 
maybe i could find it...but who's the author?


cheers










*Hello SIKH*
nice discourse and analysis
well I obviously agree with you.

cheers


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

My dear Siny.,

I shall post it as and when I find it. But dear friend why do you feel so low. Life will always be like this whether U r 27 or 37.
have faith in HIM.





That is all. Leave everything to HIM. He has to take care Of us. If HE cannot, HE is not He but only a he.


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



Sikh80 said:


> *Goal Of Human Life*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the there are three parts to man/woman - mind body and soul, how does Miri - Piri sit in this? or Shakti and Bhagti?


----------



## Sinister (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



Sikh80 said:


> My dear Siny.,
> 
> I shall post it as and when I find it. But dear friend why do you feel so low. Life will always be like this whether U r 27 or 37.
> have faith in HIM.
> ...


 

i dont feel low:}{}{}:, but im not against feeling low considering its one of those natural human emotions that enriches our life.

could you imagine being happy all the time?t


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Yes, enrichment of soul is the only benefit that we have on this earth. If one does not feel low one should not feel the need of enrichment as one who is satisfied can never feel low,.
Regads.
[It is past 12.35 a.m here I shall take your leave unless you have something urgent for which I shall wait for 3/4 minutes .......love./regards'/.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Dear Randip,
ssa.
Shakti and bhakti go on side by side. Physical power is immaterail and inconsequenial. A banyan tree lives for 5000 years . But what is the use of it. A man worth 42 year [guru gibind singh ji sahib was only 42 when he breathed his last] is ten times better than any one age wise.
What do you think?


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Hi Siny.........

I am posting the shabad that states 'the attitude' that may be helpful sometimes.

gauVI pUrbI ]
_Gauree Poorbee:_
surg bwsu n bwCIAY frIAY n nrik invwsu ]
_Don't wish for a home in heaven, and don't be afraid to live in hell._
honw hY so hoeI hY mnih n kIjY Aws ]1]
_Whatever will be will be, so don't get your hopes up in your mind. ||1||_

rmeIAw gun gweIAY ]
_Sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord,_

jw qy pweIAY prm inDwnu ]1] rhwau ]
_from whom the most excellent treasure is obtained. ||1||Pause||_

ikAw jpu ikAw qpu sMjmo ikAw brqu ikAw iesnwnu ]
_What good is chanting, penance or self-mortification? What good is fasting or cleansing baths,_

jb lgu jugiq n jwnIAY Bwau Bgiq Bgvwn ]2]
_unless you know the way to worship the Lord God with loving devotion? ||2||_

sMpY dyiK n hrKIAY ibpiq dyiK n roie ]
_Don't feel so delighted at the sight of wealth, and don't weep at the sight of suffering and adversity._

ijau sMpY iqau ibpiq hY ibD ny ricAw so hoie ]3]
_As is wealth, so is adversity; whatever the Lord proposes, comes to pass. ||3||_

kih kbIr Ab jwinAw sMqn irdY mJwir ]
_Says Kabeer, now I know that the Lord dwells within the hearts of His Saints;_

syvk so syvw Bly ijh Gt bsY murwir ]4]1]12]63]
_that servant performs the best service, whose heart is filled with the Lord. ||4||1||12||63||_


_This is Kabir Sahibs Bani. Sometimes., I wonder as to who translated the Bani of Kabeer ji in Gurmukhi. Anyways, It is nice sabad._


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*


Naam the Ultimate Liberator and the Goal of Life











Naam literally means, _the Name_(singular). A fuller definition of the word can only be found within the Guru Granth Sahib itself. Naam is God’s _Word_, or the Divine Essence. Etymologically, the word has a striking resemblance with the Greek _neumena_ or the Bright Essence as opposed to phenomena. Naam is not merely the ‘Name of God’ as is commonly believed; it symbolizes the Being of God filling all Creation. Naam is also referred to as Shabad in the SGGS.

Where there was no creation, there was nothing in existence – no air, light, water, earth or space. God existed alone in deep meditation and self absorption. When God willed for the manifestations of his values, He created universes, worlds and all material and other living beings by uttering a single _Word_. His _Word_ is all pervasive and the sole source of all Creation; the _Word_ created the universes and supports and sustains all things within them. The Sri Guru Granth Sahib further enlightens us that God’s Word turned into waves of light, rays of which are present in all creatures and all other parts of His creation. This is consistent with a fundamental principle of physics that sound vibrations, when increased several fold, change into waves of light.

This Essence / Naam / Shabad / Logus is formless, colorless, and featureless but, as said, is present in all creation. There is no plant, no creature, in what it is not. The Earth and other heavenly bodies exist because there is Naam in this universe and when God withdraws this Naam from this Universe, there are natural calamities (Parloh / Mahaparloh) all over the universe and this is the time that the universe perishes and all the living creatures perish. Being so, the Essence can’t be seen or visualised by the mind. We can see only the physical dimension of Reality in God’s Creation – mountains, plants, trees, creatures etc. Thus the Outer Shell of Reality holds us (the appearances delude us) and we cannot penetrate deeper to experience the all pervading Reality. The physical dimensions of Reality (the outer shell) is always in flux; it keeps changing. While birth, death, creation, destruction etc. occur in the physical dimensions of creation, the Essence, being _Sat_ (Sat-Naam) never changes, it transcends space and time.

We cannot focus our mind or attention on God, who is Absolute, the invisible Essence. The Naam (SHABD), the Name of God is the only medium available to us for approaching Him.

The term Naam refers to 5 realms / domains / functional groups / aspects / phases of GOD's CREATION. A human being has to pass through first four realms and finally be accountable to GOD in the realm of SachKhand (literally 'TRUE Phase').

SachKhand is perceived to be a realm where GOD seeks account of TRUTHs & Falsities earned by the soul during one's life. Based on this account, GOD rules out disposal of each individual soul for times to come. Truthful souls become part of GOD for ever & never ever get into the cycle of rebirth.

Others not having fared well & having lived life as per their own(& not as per GOD's prewritten commandments which accompanied the soul when it was born as a human being.) will are recycled back to be born again as a 'non human' being.

The soul thereafter stays in the cycle of death & rebirth as per GOD's Scheme of things. GOD willing, he gets born as human being again and the soul gets another chance to fare well this time by staying in harmony with GOD's commandments through the human life span & so on..

TRUE essence of the meaning of Naam can only be realized by believing in & understanding the teachings of SGGS. All who get Naam from the 'Shabad Guru' intuitively discard Falsehood & earn the wealth of Naam through one's life time. When we earn Naam, our soul starts responding to it. It is through Naam that we are able to think of Him, remember Him & live life as per His (& not our own )WILL (ie: Manmukh v Gurmukh).

In other words, the Naam is God Himself, subjected to our limited powers of perception and thought and to the capacities of our body and mind. Because we are endowed with the capacity to utter and attentively listen, the continuous recitation of and attentive listening to the Naam (Gurbani) focuses our mind on the object of invocation, resulting in a ceaseless remembrance of God (DHYAAN). This Dhyaan, in turn, results in complete absorption of our consciousness on the thought of God, who responds to our earnest invocation and He reveals Himself in our inner being.

The revelation of the Essence of Reality within us is the revelation of Naam. When the revelation of Naam occurs within, the devotee sees the Essence of God pervading throughout His Creation.

Gurus have taught that their teachings are for all the religion ( varnas )and all have the right to get the teachings of the Gurus.
To Initiate our soul so that it starts towards the ultimate goal (SACHKHAND) a person has to repeatedly and continuously earn the wealth of Naam, and to cherish it in the heart all the time – this is the essence of prayer and devotion to God. 

In Gurbani, the word Gurshabad or [[Shabad] is synonymous with Naam. Without ceaselessly earning the wealth of Naam, God cannot be realised.
 





Source:
Satnam - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



Sikh80 said:


> *Goal Of Human Life*
> 
> Man's creation could not have been meaningless. It is difficult to affirm what God had in mind when He created man. But one thing is certain that human life offers a great opportunity for development.
> 
> ...


 
For me as a Sikh the Guru's message is simple in terms of my goal.

1) Be a Gurmukh.

2) Achieve one by controlling 5 thieves, Kaam , Krodh, mOh ,Lobh and Hankaar.

3) Control 2) by using Santokh, Sabr etc.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Yes, Sir,
As usual you should be right. One should get over ego that is stated to be the biggest hurdle in the process of 'yog'.One should have some other virtues besides contentment. This is as per standard text books.e.g.  

Contentment, Compassion,Humility and Love. 

Sikhs do have them in plenty.
Regards ,Sir


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

I am enlisting below some of the 'tuks' about gurmukhs for ready reference as well.

Since you are here only I am posting the followings from the 'Sukhmani sahib ji'.It describes at one place the Gurmukh and some attributes and qualities .



gauVI mhlw 1 ] (227-12)
Gauree, First Mehl: Gurmukhs
 bolih swcu imiQAw nhI rweI ] (227-12, gauVI, mÚ 1)
They speak the Truth - not an iota of falsehood.
 cwlih gurmuiK hukim rjweI ] (227-12, gauVI, mÚ 1)
The Gurmukhs walk in the Way of the Lord's Command.
 rhih AqIq scy srxweI ]1] (227-12, gauVI, mÚ 1)
They remain unattached, in the Sanctuary of the True Lord. ||1||
 sc Gir bYsY kwlu n johY ] (227-13, gauVI, mÚ 1)
They dwell in their true home, and Death does not touch them.

gurmuiK syvw pRwn ADwrw ] (229-18, gauVI, mÚ 3)
Selfless service is the support of the breath of life of the Gurmukh.
gurmuiK ivchu haumY jwie ] (230-1, gauVI, mÚ 3)
The Gurmukh eradicates egotism from within.
 gurmuiK mYlu n lwgY Awie ] (230-1, gauVI, mÚ 3)
No filth sticks to the Gurmukh.

gurmuiK krm Drm sic hoeI ] (230-2, gauVI, mÚ 3)
Through karma and Dharma, good actions and righteous faith, the Gurmukh becomes true.

 gurmuiK Ailpq rhy ilv lweI ]5] (230-13, gauVI, mÚ 3)
The Gurmukhs remain detached, and lovingly attune themselves to the Lord. ||5||

gurmuiK myly Awpu gvwey ] (232-18, gauVI, mÚ 3)
The Gurmukhs shed their ego, and merge with the Lord.
 
 gurmuiK Bgiq Bwau Duin hoeI ] (415-17, Awsw, mÚ 1)
The Gurmukh shows his love through loving devotional worship.
squ sMqoKu sBu scu hY gurmuiK pivqw ] (512-2, gUjrI kI vwr, mÚ 3)
The Gurmukh is totally truthful, content and pure.
 AMdrhu kptu ivkwru gieAw mnu shjy ijqw ] (512-2, gUjrI kI vwr, mÚ 3)
Deception and wickedness have departed from within him, and he easily conquers his mind.
 gurmuiK ijs no Awip kry so hoie ] (560-2, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
He alone becomes Gurmukh, whom the Lord so blesses.
gurmuiK sbdu scu krxI swru ] (560-3, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
The Gurmukh lives the True Word of the Shabad, and practices good deeds.


*BUT*
jn nwnk kotn mY iknhU gurmuiK hoie pCwnw ]2]2] (685-2, DnwsrI, mÚ 9)
O servant Nanak, among millions, only a rare few, as Gurmukh, realize God.





There should be some others that I have not included.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

In nutshell the goal of human life will be God realization and 'jog'.One should be a perfect human being and should be engaged in HIS devotional worship. This is the best job and highest Karma in this life.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Gateway to Sikhism : Sikhism FAQs:What is the goal of human life?


----------



## Sinister (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



Sikh80 said:


> Dear friend ,
> 
> I think that one can analyse the goal of life from two angles :
> 
> ...


 

i accept the second route and im not insane. How do you explain that?
Not only I but A huge population accept the second route and they form some of the most culturally rich countries in the world.

*Your logic is misguided because you have internalized religious propaganda. H**umanism for me has all the answers, just like sikhism has all the answers for you (a position that should be equally respected...rather than labelling someone else is beleifs as agents of insanity). In humanism the part where you cannot conjure answers you simply state; "i do not know" instead of manufacturing a god. Your development of morality is independant of your belief in God.*

Have you ever heard of altruism? If you study human social evolution you would know that doing "the right thing" is rational and is just one of many factors in human evolution.
Altruism: The selfless concern for the welfare of others. 

let me show you a video
YouTube - An Atheist's 10 Commandments

and if your primary reason for turning to religion is for "comfort"...then that is well and good. I personally turn to my love for family and freinds and gardening for comfort, not religion. In fact whenever I examine religion I feel the least comfortable, all it can effectively achieve is to wind me up with more questions. especially when i start to read bani.

cheers


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Yes, You are right.
Everyone has one's choice in these matters.
Regards


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

I think after reading these posts I don't think I wish to be a Saint who is perfect and has no imperfections......I hope and aim to be an ordinary man who realises that he has imperfection!


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Randip ji

This is not Gurmat, but addresses your point.

_Water which is too pure has no fish._
  Ts'ai Ken T'an

We remember that the Sikh understanding of dharma, karma and re-incarnation does not despise the real world, person, events. Vanishing into nothingness contradicts our understanding that God is also an Immanent God in the world which is His Creation.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Sorry for interruption,

Do you really think that we can seek HIM? Obviously for me it is an ideal only. One can lead a life so that one is contended and his existence is of some use to the society/nature in general.At some places, Gurbani states that one should remember HIM on 24* 7 format. This may not be feasible _plus_ It also states that there will be only a one in 10millions who really appreciates/follows the teachings of Gurmat. What do you feel .


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Respected aad ji, SSA

I should not have put this question. It is infringment of  the right to personal freedom. I withdraw this question.

Just sharing with you, In the katha by Sant Maskeen ji, he stated that even if we get nothing by doing all that we do we get a lot in the form that with the passage of time during our practice of mantra/bani we are likely to develop a faith in HIM and as a consequence love and devotion as well. The fear of Lord follows. Even if the entire life time practice does not bring tangible resultsin the form of 'jog' one's labour will not go waste as the seeker/devotee will be benefitted with these fringe rewards and these would be very helpful in spiritual pursuits.


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

The evolution of man, has been non eventful since his creation. for man to evolve he mustshed his sinful inclinations in the form of the seven deadly sins. Once cleansed he becomes pure and is thereby eligible to join the great universal spirit of the world. Since the sin of the creators first man, Adam, and his experimental fornication with the animals, resulting in introducing animal nature, in the form of the aforementioned sins into humanity, the human race has been waging war, with battle after battle, to cleanse humanity of sin and re-enter the heavenly state of sahej, heaven or the universal spirit and be freed form the shackles and bondage of life after death after life. never learning, never growing, merely being born to die, only to be recast into this world again. Religion's are that path to the great evolution of man and humanity. That is the meaning of life. To live in peace, and peaceable be towards your fellow humanity. We canb only be this tranquile serene and peacable when we are non toxic, toxicity of the body caused ny anger, greed, lus etc...corrupts and renders man very susceptible to tempation and sinfulness. That is lifes battle. Some have maturity and understanding sufficient to live upstabding noble lives. Other's  turn to religion as their guide and path. The end is the cleansed mind body and soul. being righteous and pure to enter into the Waheguru's supreme spirit. That is All.


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



randip singh said:


> I think after reading these posts I don't think I wish to be a Saint who is perfect and has no imperfections......I hope and aim to be an ordinary man who realises that he has imperfection!


Thge beautu and the deep sincere and true humility of the god imbued soul is that, to not seek but gain contentment, and your happiness from each and every moment and thing in the world and your life.


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



Sikh80 said:


> Respected aad ji, SSA
> 
> I should not have put this question. It is infringment of  the right to personal freedom. I withdraw this question.
> 
> Just sharing with you, In the katha by Sant Maskeen ji, he stated that even if we get nothing by doing all that we do we get a lot in the form that with the passage of time during our practice of mantra/bani we are likely to develop a faith in HIM and as a consequence love and devotion as well. The fear of Lord follows. Even if the entire life time practice does not bring tangible resultsin the form of 'jog' one's labour will not go waste as the seeker/devotee will be benefitted with these fringe rewards and these would be very helpful in spiritual pursuits.


True freedom is to be free of evil and vile inclinations, thoughts and deeds, to be pure in mind body and spirit. Never fear.


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



Sikh80 said:


> Sorry for interruption,
> 
> Do you really think that we can seek HIM? Obviously for me it is an ideal only. One can lead a life so that one is contended and his existence is of some use to the society/nature in general.At some places, Gurbani states that one should remember HIM on 24* 7 format. This may not be feasible _plus_ It also states that there will be only a one in 10millions who really appreciates/follows the teachings of Gurmat. What do you feel .


 
The great mahatma Waheguru is an allpervading spirit that at times has taken human form, Waheguru Nanak Ji. His supreme spirit comes to reside within those good godly and noble souls resulting in their hearts and minds being imbued with wisdom, knowledge of all things, his love for humanity, and loathing for all things impure that lead do the desecration of the human soul.


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



Sinister said:


> i accept the second route and im not insane. How do you explain that?
> Not only I but A huge population accept the second route and they form some of the most culturally rich countries in the world.
> 
> *Your logic is misguided because you have internalized religious propaganda. H**umanism for me has all the answers, just like sikhism has all the answers for you (a position that should be equally respected...rather than labelling someone else is beleifs as agents of insanity). In humanism the part where you cannot conjure answers you simply state; "i do not know" instead of manufacturing a god. Your development of morality is independant of your belief in God.*
> ...


Some are Jiwan Mukhats those who gain the heavenly state of sahej, peace and are totally in harmony with the surrounding world in all its myriads forms and hues. have reconciled their will to gods will, iether through understanding of the ways of the world or as a surrender of their spirit to whatever is ordained in their lifetimes. To love, be able to love the world and humanity becasue you have gained gods spirit, or submitted to his will, Th eformer is an ascended soul, the latter a devout and firm believer even though he does not always understand, he believee in the creator doing so, and the ineffable and the limits of his power in these darkened times of Kalyug, when the posioned whispers of his global child, unwittingly wound him in thei debying of him. 'Muh se bolan boliye,
jit sun dare pyar.'


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

goal of human life is certainly not to debate the goal of life


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Every religion ,for that matter, has some element of altruism and philanthropy. Some religions contain this as an explicit manner and some contain these elements in the form of eulogisation and it becomes ingrained in them. Sikhism is is a religion that has all the elements of Humanis that has been stated in the post of sinister ji.In sikhism rituals are minimal.All that we are told is to be a good human being and thank HIm for that we have i.e intellect and mind which helps the process of self realisation. The methodology suggested is also plain. It does not stop one to do anything that falls in line with Humanism. Humanism and spritualism are off-shoot of religion. Be it any religion.It is the religious values on which the edifice of the Spirituality can be built.

Becoming jeevan Mukt is the highest state of a human being that one can attain with lot of patience and practice.
Your post is very much practical and points a clear intellect behind it. Thanks for introducing us to the concepts.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

jw kau Awey soeI ibhwJhu hir gur qy mnih bsyrw ] (13-17, gauVI pUrbI, mÚ 5)
Purchase only that for which you have come into the world, and through the Guru, the Lord shall dwell within your mind.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

inj Gir mhlu pwvhu suK shjy bhuir n hoiego Pyrw ]3] (13-18, gauVI pUrbI, mÚ 5)
Within the home of your own inner being, you shall obtain the Mansion of the Lord's Presence with intuitive ease. You shall not be consigned again to the wheel of reincarnation. ||3||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

rUp rMg sugMD Bog iqAwig cly mwieAw Cly kink kwimnI ]1] rhwau ] (901-12, rwmklI, mÚ 5)
You must abandon your beauty, pleasures, fragrances and enjoyments; beguiled by gold and sexual desire, you must still leave Maya behind. ||1||Pause||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

 BMfwr drb Arb Krb pyiK lIlw mnu sDwrY ] (901-13, rwmklI, mÚ 5)
You gaze upon billions and trillions of treasures and riches, which delight and comfort your mind,
 nh sMig gwmnI ]1] (901-13, rwmklI, mÚ 5)
but these will not go along with you. ||1||
 suq klqR BRwq mIq auriJ pirE Brim moihE ieh ibrK CwmnI ] (901-14, rwmklI, mÚ 5)
Entangled with children, spouse, siblings and friends, you are enticed and fooled; these pass like the shadow of a tree.
 crn kml srn nwnk suKu sMq BwvnI ]2]2]60] (901-14, rwmklI, mÚ 5)
Nanak seeks the Sanctuary of His lotus feet; He has found peace in the faith of the Saints. ||2||2||60||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

ry mn Et lyhu hir nwmw ] (901-17, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
O mind, take the sheltering support of the Lord's Name.
 jw kY ismrin durmiq nwsY pwvih pdu inrbwnw ]1] rhwau ] (901-17, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
Remembering Him in meditation, evil-mindedness is dispelled, and the state of Nirvaanaa is obtained. ||1||Pause||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

_Listen, listen to my advice, O my mind! only good deed shall endure, and there may not be another chance_" (GG, 154). 
So, realization of God and a reunion of atma (soul) with paramatma (Supreme Soul, God) are the ultimate goals of human life. 

The achievement ultimately rests on nadar (God's grace), but man has to strive in order to deserve His grace. As a first step, he should have faith in and craving for the Lord. He should believe that God is near him, rather within his self, and not far away. He is to seek Him in his self.

_"Your beloved is close to you, O foolish bride! What are you searching outside_?" (GG, 722), and "_Recognize yourself, O mind! You are the light manifest. Rejoice in __Guru__'s instruction that God is always with (in) you. If you recognize your Self, you shall know the Lord and shall get the knowledge of life and death_" (GG, 441). 

The knowledge of the infinitesimal nature of his self when compared to the immenseness of God and His creation would instil humility in man and would rid him of his ego (a sense of I, my and mine) which is "_the greatest malady man suffers from"_ (GG, 466, 589, 1258) and the arch-enemy of nam or path to God-Realization (GG, 560). Having surrendered his ego and having an intense desire to reach his goal (the realization of Reality), the seeker under Guru's instruction (gurmati) becomes a gurmukh or person looking guruward. He meditates upon nam or sabda, the Divine Word, while yet leading life as a householder, earning through honest labour, sharing his victuals with the needy, and performing self-abnegating deeds of service.

God in Sikhism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

The achievement ultimately rests on nadar (God's grace), but man has to strive in order to deserve His grace. As a first step, he should have faith in and craving for the Lord. He should believe that God is near him, rather within his self, and not far away. He is to seek Him in his self.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

suixAw mMinAw min kIqw Bwau ] (4-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
Listening and believing with love and humility in your mind,
 AMqrgiq qIriQ mil nwau ] (4-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
cleanse yourself with the Name, at the sacred shrine deep within.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

suixAw mMinAw min kIqw Bwau ] (4-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
Listening and believing with love and humility in your mind,
 AMqrgiq qIriQ mil nwau ] (4-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
cleanse yourself with the Name, at the sacred shrine deep within


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Awpu iqAwig prIAY inq srnI gur qy pweIAY eyhu inDwnu ] (824-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)
So forsake your self-conceit, and ever seek Sanctuary. This treasure is obtained only from the Guru.
 jnm mrx kI ktIAY PwsI swcI drgh kw nIswnu ]1] (824-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)
The noose of birth and death is snapped; this is the insignia, the hallmark, of the Court of the True Lord. ||1||
 jo qum@ krhu soeI Bl mwnau mn qy CUtY sgl gumwnu ] (824-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)
Whatever You do, I accept as good. I have eradicated all egotistical pride from my mind.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Meeting the saint eradicates
imil swDU durmiq Koey ] (624-3, soriT, mÚ 5)
Meeting with the Holy Saints, my evil-mindedness was eradicated.
piqq punIq sB hoey ] (624-3, soriT, mÚ 5)
All the sinners are purified


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*



isr ky lyK n pVY ieAwxw ] (662-10, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
The ignorant fool does not read what is written on his forehead.
 drgh GVIAih qIny lyK ] (662-11, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
In the Court of the Lord, three inscriptions are recorded.
 Kotw kwim n AwvY vyKu ]1] (662-11, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
Behold, the counterfeit coin is worthless there. ||1||
 nwnk jy ivic rupw hoie ] (662-11, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
O Nanak, if there is silver in it,
 Krw Krw AwKY sBu koie ]1] rhwau ] (662-11, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
then everyone proclaims, "It is genuine, it is genuine."||1||Pause||
 kwdI kUVu boil mlu Kwie ] (662-12, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
The Qazi tells lies and eats filth;
 bRwhmxu nwvY jIAw Gwie ] (662-12, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
the Brahmin kills and then takes cleansing baths.
 jogI jugiq n jwxY AMDu ] (662-12, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
The Yogi is blind, and does not know the Way.
 qIny EjwVy kw bMDu ]2] (662-13, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
The three of them devise their own destruction. ||2||
 so jogI jo jugiq pCwxY ] (662-13, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
He alone is a Yogi, who understands the Way.
 gur prswdI eyko jwxY ] (662-13, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
By Guru's Grace, he knows the One Lord.
 kwjI so jo aultI krY ] (662-13, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
He alone is a Qazi, who turns away from the world,
 gur prswdI jIvqu mrY ] (662-14, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
and who, by Guru's Grace, remains dead while yet alive.
 so bRwhmxu jo bRhmu bIcwrY ] (662-14, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
He alone is a Brahmin, who contemplates God.
 Awip qrY sgly kul qwrY ]3] (662-14, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
He saves himself, and saves all his generations as well. ||3||
 dwnsbMdu soeI idil DovY ] (662-15, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
One who cleanses his own mind is wise.
 muslmwxu soeI mlu KovY ] (662-15, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
One who cleanses himself of impurity is a Muslim.
 piVAw bUJY so prvwxu ] (662-15, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
One who reads and understands is acceptable.
 ijsu isir drgh kw nIswxu ]4]5]7] (662-15, DnwsrI, mÚ 1)
Upon his forehead is the Insignia of the Court of the Lord. ||4||5||7||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

ipr kw hukmu n pwieE mueIey ijnI ivchu Awpu n gvwieAw ] (568-4, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
Those who have not eradicated their self-conceit, O mortal bride, do not realize the Hukam of their Husband Lord's Command.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

 only if Truth Is practised
kwieAw kUiV ivgwiV kwhy nweIAY ] (565-19, vfhMsu, mÚ 1)
Why bother to wash the body, polluted by falsehood?
 nwqw so prvwxu scu kmweIAY ] (565-19, vfhMsu, mÚ 1)
One's cleansing bath is only approved, if he practices Truth.
 jb swc AMdir hoie swcwqwim swcw pweIAY ] (565-19, vfhMsu, mÚ 1)
When there is Truth within the heart, then one becomes True, and obtains the True Lord.


----------



## satwant (Dec 27, 2007)

*Golden Temple*

Every time I visit Punjab, I make it a point to visit the Golden Temple. And each visit also brings me bad experiences. I decided to write now as I just returned from Punjab and am hoping that with a momentum from this forum, immediate changes can be made as it affects the Sikh faith, my faith.

1) Why is there a mad rush to "metha Tekh"? There will shoving and jostling and it annoys me as I get pushed all the time. I travelled to Punjab to offer my prayers but each time I am given a rude awakening that the Sikhs are very impatient and inconsiderate people. Even though I make my view point known to those who push me, the mass is never educated. Why can't the SGPC make an effort to have lines made out so that those who are in the queue are not able to overtake and shove the other person. If one can travel all the way to the temple, why can't they just be patient to offer their prayers to the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji with a peace of mind. When I "metha tkeh", I get shoved and eventually end up being trampled over. 

2) No one stands still during the Ardaas. Is sweeping the floor, cleaning the temple and viewing the temple more inportant than the Ardaas. Are these people above the Guruji? I find it a pity as I have been to other places of worship and observed other faiths standing still during their Ardaas. Here, I am talking about the Golden Temple, the holiest city of the Sikhs. Where the world come and observe and learn from our faith but we offer them nothing but bad experiences. 

3)Why is the "roti" being thrown into our hands and not given to us with dignity. I find this totally appalling. I have travelled the world and this never happens in any temple outside Punjab. If the people doing the sewa just going through the motion and feel that they are doing a service, I would advice them to stop serving as no where is it written that the "roti" should be thrown at another. We all work for food and total respect should be given.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Satwant Ji,

Thank you for expressing your emotional state. I have the same feelings as you do, even more so because I can point out more matters than you did. But after reconsidering my last visit, I do realise that what I see from my viewpoint is always subjective reality. Someone else will see the scene differently. No matter how assertive we are to our beliefs, we will always be reminded that what we hold as true isn't the truth because belief is only a state of our mind and not objective reality.

Part of the reason why changes are hard to come by is because of tradition. After living a whole lifetime outside India and visiting the "holy grounds" with full devotion at heart, we all experience the cultural shock with "image shattering effect". Dissappointment is inevitable - why ? - because of our expectations from our surrounding (something outside of ourselves that we desperately seek for conformity with our inner state of mind).


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

http://www.realsikhism.com/faq/life.html


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

I have come across an interesting article/write up on 'waheguru'. I am sharing with you in the following posts.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

*WHAT IS WAHEGURU?*
http://www.sikhmarg.com/english/chapter01.html


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

*Waheguru as Father - Mother:*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

_No.5_
_The beloved (body) tells the lover (soul),
I can enjoy only when you are with me. Therefore, I request you to
promise not to ever leave me._
_The lover (soul) says,_
_I obey my Master (Waheguru) Who is the Greatest and is not indebted (obliged) to anyone. (He does not need to consult anyone. He makes independent decisions.) Whenever He recalls me, I
shall have to go. [Guru Granth Page 1073 ]_


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Inadequate disclosures by SPN


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Sikh Spirit June 1998


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੧ ॥
सलोक मः १ ॥
Salok mehlā 1.
Shalok, First Mehl:
ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ ਤਿਨਾ ਕਾ ਜੀਵਿਆ ਜਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਵੇਚਹਿ ਨਾਉ ॥
ध्रिगु तिना का जीविआ जि लिखि लिखि वेचहि नाउ ॥
Ḏẖarig ṯinā kā jīvi&shy;ā je likẖ likẖ vėcẖeh nā&shy;o.
Cursed are the lives of those who read and write the Lord's Name to sell it.
ਖੇਤੀ ਜਿਨ ਕੀ ਉਜੜੈ ਖਲਵਾੜੇ ਕਿਆ ਥਾਉ ॥
खेती जिन की उजड़ै खलवाड़े किआ थाउ ॥
Kẖėṯī jin kī ujṛai kẖalvāṛė ki&shy;ā thā&shy;o.
Their crop is devastated - what harvest will they have?
ਸਚੈ ਸਰਮੈ ਬਾਹਰੇ ਅਗੈ ਲਹਹਿ ਨ ਦਾਦਿ ॥
सचै सरमै बाहरे अगै लहहि न दादि ॥
Sacẖai sarmai bāhrė agai laheh na ḏāḏ.
Lacking truth and humility, they shall not be appreciated in the world hereafter.
ਅਕਲਿ ਏਹ ਨ ਆਖੀਐ ਅਕਲਿ ਗਵਾਈਐ ਬਾਦਿ ॥
अकलि एह न आखीऐ अकलि गवाईऐ बादि ॥
Akal ėh na ākẖī&shy;ai akal gavā&shy;ī&shy;ai bāḏ.
Wisdom which leads to arguments is not called wisdom.
ਅਕਲੀ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸੇਵੀਐ ਅਕਲੀ ਪਾਈਐ ਮਾਨੁ ॥
अकली साहिबु सेवीऐ अकली पाईऐ मानु ॥
Aklī sāhib sėvī&shy;ai aklī pā&shy;ī&shy;ai mān.
Wisdom leads us to serve our Lord and Master; through wisdom, honor is obtained.
ਅਕਲੀ ਪੜ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਕੈ ਬੁਝੀਐ ਅਕਲੀ ਕੀਚੈ ਦਾਨੁ ॥
अकली पड़्हि कै बुझीऐ अकली कीचै दानु ॥
Aklī paṛĥ kai bujẖī&shy;ai aklī kīcẖai ḏān.
Wisdom does not come by reading textbooks; wisdom inspires us to give in charity.
ਨਾਨਕੁ ਆਖੈ ਰਾਹੁ ਏਹੁ ਹੋਰਿ ਗਲਾਂ ਸੈਤਾਨੁ ॥੧॥
नानकु आखै राहु एहु होरि गलां सैतानु ॥१॥
Nānak ākẖai rāhu ėhu hor galāŉ saiṯān. ||1||
Says Nanak, this is the Path; other things lead to Satan. ||1


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

http://www.sikhnet.com/sggs/translation/0001.html


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

*Chanting His Name*



Re: Understanding Gurbani - Chanting Naam


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

man re kahan bheo tain baura




Why do you behave like a maniac


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Realization of Truth is higher than all else.
Higher still is Truthful Living." (Page 62 SGGS Ji )


SGGSji speaks:There is only one religion of Dharma;let everyone grasp this truth


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

The aim of life is to get meged with HIM and die in HIS word./sabad..............it is after a long time that i could debug the meaning..................................and I am satisfied,.....


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Never to come here once again should be the objective and we have all the time to  make it ...no...........................


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Although this is not an article authored by any Sikh.It is authored by a Hindu who structly belived in vedantic philosphy. I could not stop myself from sharing it with the sangat. There are many books authored by swami Sivananda. One may be benefitted. I am giving below the article by Swami ji.I received it by mail.
hope you shall like.


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

Understanding The Purpose by knowing the faith

Chapter 2-Sikh Faith


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Goal  Of Human Life*

*In Rehras-Chaupai, it said,”(God), protect me by your hand and destroy all my enemies.” In Ardas, we pray for the welfare of whole humanity, “Sarbat Ka Bhala”. Does the word Sarbat exclude our enemies?*





Chapter 2-Sikh Faith


----------

